

Effective Developer Experience (DX) - jtron1
http://uxmag.com/technology/effective-developer-experience
Interesting article by Jeremiah Cohick about how platform product developers can facilitate better user experience (UX) outcomes on their platforms by crafting better developer experiences (DX) for engineers building apps on their platforms.
======
jqueryin
Perhaps I just live under a rock, but the whole concept (fad?) of someone
specializing in the "user experience" barely hit my retinas within the year.
Out of nowhere, a bunch of people who knew nothing about design were claiming
to be experts in UX and asking ridiculous salaries and hourly fees. It was
remnant of all of the people out there claiming to be SEO experts. Now it
appears as though they're trying to breach the castle walls and claim a new
buzzword for the "developer experience." God help me if I find some guy who
doesn't know how to program claiming to be a DX expert in the next year.

I know that some of have legitimately studied how to improve the UX, but there
seem to be an exceedingly high number of them out there that know nothing.

------
jeans20186
<a href="[http://www.google.com>google</a>](http://www.google.com>google</a>);

------
jeans20186
<http://www.google.com>

